

Rate our app: iRewardChart on iPhone (free version) - satyajit

We launched our iPhone app for parents (geeks or otherwise) with young kids last month. Its a simple system to reward your kids on their good behavior and chores!
Please install the Free version, even if you aren't a parent, and feel free to suggest features/bugs/enhancement request.
Download &#38; other links below.
======
satyajit
iTunes link: <http://itunes.com/apps/iRewardChartLite>

TechCrunch: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/18/irewardchart-iphone/>

